# Specialized Roubaix found, how do I find out yr./model and worth?



## TM1990 (Jul 17, 2013)

A friend of my parents found this bike inside some property that she bought, and she told me I could basically have it for whatever I want. I was just wondering if someone could help me identify the year/model of the bike and how much it is worth, as I believe the bike is probably worth a lot of money, and I don't think I will feel comfortable offering in the $200 range for such a nice bike (which is really my price range for a bike; I'll probably have to decline the offer to buy the bike). All I can tell from looking at the bike and riding it is that it is a Specialized Roubaix in good condition, and most likely all stock parts. There seems to be a lot of variation in price with the Roubaix, and since I know NOTHING about road bikes, I would really appreciate your help. Also, if there is a good resource to look up VIN #s to check and see if a bike is stolen, then let me know because I'd like to run it through and see if someone has listed it as such. I know that my parents' friend did not steal the bike, but I find it really odd that a bike of such value would be abandoned...


----------



## Nater (Feb 7, 2003)

Send the serial number to Specialized. They'll be able to tell you model, year and MSRP.


----------



## humrnv (Jul 11, 2013)

One way to find out model and year would be go to the Specialized website look in the support tab and find the bike archive. You can look back all the way back to 2003. Youi can use the paint scheme and components to figure out which year and model you have.

See link below

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

If you don't purchase the bicycle you better damn well tell her not to sell it for less than the price you couldn't afford. Sometimes one bird in hand is better than two on the bush. She just may want the money, and if you are in a small market there may not be a bunch of ready buyers. If it is a nice bike, and it does fit you (i.e. you've ridden on a bicycle of this size and model) and you are not eating canned corn for dinner, I would up your range toss in an extra $50-100 and enjoy the good life.

Looks like a smallish frame. Last user had the seat up so high that even with 30mm spacers and positive 6/8+ stem the bars are not level with the seat. 

If you decided to take a pass - providing it fits - you need to gauge her integrity not to offer the same deal to the next person.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

It's an early Roubaix (pre-2000's, my guess)... since early Roubaix's are aluminum.


----------

